# Fly Rod Grip



## rovercat (Jan 26, 2007)

The Grip is Podarosa Pine Bark, Walnut and a little trim ring with two layers of birch bark. I think I eill do a pen out of the bark.


----------



## sptfr43 (Jan 27, 2007)

sweet! makes me want to learn how to fly fish. great job on that can you tell us how you did it?


----------



## johncrane (Jan 27, 2007)

thats different Brian l like it too.[]


----------



## LEAP (Jan 27, 2007)

Man that is beautiful!
I continued to be awed by the craftsmanship I see. You folks keep resetting the bar ever higher.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 27, 2007)

Brian,
Really cool fly rod handle... been wanting to try one my self, but haven't yet..
Have you seen the rods this guy makes... 

http://classiccustomwood.com/


----------



## clthayer (Jan 27, 2007)

That is quite stunning.

Christian


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow, Brian that is a beautiful grip.  Makes me want to dust off my fly rod and put a new grip on it.


----------



## rovercat (Jan 27, 2007)

sptfr43
I found some nice thick bark from a tree that had been cut down-I was out picking Huckleberries-.
First I cut the bark into 1 1/2 inch strips. Next the outer rough bark was trimmed of in my band saw. Then the inner layer where the bugs had been was trimmed off. The strips were then cut to 1 1/2 in squares and most came out to about 1/2 in thick. Drilled a 3/8 center hole in each square covered a 3/8 threaded rod with plumbers Teflon tape and glued the sections together including the Walnut. Turned the grip on my lathe while still on the rod. With a very sharp skew the light sections of bark come off very nice and clean. The dark area comes off as very fine dust. If you use this stuff take perceptions due to the dust.
This grip is for a customer in Florida.

ozmandus
I had . A couple of years ago. He does very nice work. I have done the checker board designs and the rest of his work is Awesome


----------



## JimGo (Jan 27, 2007)

That is pretty cool!!!! Nice job!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 27, 2007)

Great job.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 27, 2007)

WoW!! Super


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 27, 2007)

Brian,
Very nice.  Are those lines worm tracks?
Rob


----------



## Papabear (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice Job Brian, I've been thinking of doing these also.  Where did you find the kit?


----------



## rovercat (Jan 29, 2007)

Papabear
The grip is not made from a kit. I make all my grips from scratch I guess you would call it. I know of no available kits. They are easy to do though. Most I turn on a pen mandrel.

BigRob777
The dark is the layers of bark as is the light.
I am getting ready to do a pen out of the scraps I have left from the grip. I will include a photo of a piece of bark.
Brian


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice job on the handle.  I really like the look.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jan 29, 2007)

That is really nice.  Do you make rods too?


----------



## rovercat (Jan 29, 2007)

Penmonkey
 Yes I do build custom rods. Both fly and spinning rods.


----------

